# Historical Uniforms



## 762gunner (10 Apr 2004)

Howdy.  I am interested in putting together a couple of uniform ensembles right from boots and puttees to the headress and cap brass.  Is there any references to Canadian uniforms and markings in the 30‘s-40‘s or during the 50‘s (during major conflicts)?
     I imagine that bits and pieces might be picked up at various surplus shops, but if anyone has any good sources for this kit, I‘d appreciate it.
     Thanks and cheers.    :warstory:


----------



## Infanteer (10 Apr 2004)

Talk to Michael Dorosh and check his site out.  He is the SME on this kind of thing.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (10 Apr 2004)

www.canadiansoldiers.com


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 Apr 2004)

You‘re about 10 years too late to think about finding anything at reasonable prices.  Was much easier before ebay.

I suggest narrowing your field of research and collection to something more manageable than "The Canadian Army 1930 to 1959".  It‘s sort of like asking "does anybody know anything about motor vehicles?"

Uh...yeah.  You mean sports cars, motocross bikes, golf carts, semi-trailer trucks, sedans, station wagons, vans, pick up trucks, mini-vans, panel vans, hatchbacks, muscle cars, grand-am cars, police cars, fire trucks, duallies, tow trucks, cranes, cement mixers, extended cabs, 4 x 4s, and did you mean Ford, Dodge, Mercedes, Nissan, Honda, American Motors, Porsche, Kenworth, Saturn, Hyundai, Rolls Royce, General Motors, Peterbilt, Chevrolet, Morris, Lada, Suzuki, White Western Star, Peugot, Audi and did you mean Sunfire, Firebird, Civic, Galaxie 500, Cutlass Supreme, Charger, Firebird, S-10, etc. etc. etc....


----------



## XHighlander (11 Apr 2004)

hey mike;

do you know if the veterans guards of canada had brass shoulder titles or did they use the standard CANADA title???????????

i have all the others just need to know aboot the shouders


----------



## Michael Dorosh (11 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by XHighlander:
> [qb] hey mike;
> 
> do you know if the veterans guards of canada had brass shoulder titles or did they use the standard CANADA title???????????
> ...


They had a special pattern of cloth slip on shoulder title, yellow on red.  Don‘t know if they ever had Service Dress uniforms, but seeing as they were raised during the war, it is possible they never had a metal shoulder title as they were prohibited "for the duration" if I recall correctly.


----------



## Recce41 (11 Apr 2004)

Cpl Canuck
 Look through E bay but the price is double the org. cost as Mike said. I collect and reenact also. Before you could pickup a tunic for 10$ now they start at 50$ for a human size. If you are not going to wear them, you can buy small sizes cheap. I found a new orginial 1st Cdn Para Tunic size2(29-30 breast)for 5$. Remember people were smaller in the 30/40s. Go to Militia shows, garage sales, markets, etc. Buy piece by piece. 
 Don‘t buy a tunic or helmets with any badges on. They will charge you more and maybe a Repo. As for pants check to see if the first aid pocket is the same material as the pants and not an add on. Check dates. No dates, pay less. Ask around legions also. A few vets will give you theirs or sell it cheap. But if your looking to may a buck, don‘t. People that do that ruin it for us who collect for history. 
I hope this will help. Get on Mike‘s site and pickup his and others books. Do good research on what you are looking for.

   :evil:    :tank:


----------



## 762gunner (13 Apr 2004)

No offence to those offended, but I‘m not into it to make a buck.  I sorta think that‘s cheap and disrespectful.  I‘m funny that way.
  All you combat arms guys have enough Esprit de Corps and regimental history and markings and badges and unit honours to walk to the moon on, but us guys that love to flash our soft targets (i.e. trux) don‘t really have that sort of thing.  I‘m actually looking to assemble a complete set of kit.  I have bits and pieces, but a ways to go.
  I really don‘t care about prices, and I don‘t care to make an offer that can‘t be beat to another military member.  If a current or former military member has collectible kit, I would hope they know what it represents, and not be thinking that it‘s something to make bucks on.  (um, did I explain that right?  )
 Thank you all very much for the info, esp. on that excellent website.  It‘s a wealth of knowledge.
  Cheers.


----------

